# Sticky  2023 INDIANA *MORELS* *CHANTERELLES* and all other *FUNGI* *CONVERSATIONS* *TREE IDENTIFICATION* and *UPDATES* post here !!



## wade

Welcome Everyone to Our 2023 Morel Season.. 
Wade here! 🤠
I'm Ready Ready Ready to Go Man Go..
And I know Yall are also just as Anxious..
🐶🐸🐰🐦🐝🦋🐢🐍🦃🐕🐿🍄🌦🌎🌿
Yep all kinds of Creatures Fun and Fungi
Out there, We will Gently☯ Peacefully☮ and ❤ Lovingly ❤ Join in with them for the Beautiful Awesome and Amazing Event of Spring. and as we Enjoy Every Moment We are gonna be finding Our Morels 🍄🌦🍄🍄🍄🍄🌦🍄🍄🍄🍄🌦🍄🍄🍄🍄
🤠 This Will Be My 57th Season of Hunting the Same Areas that My Dad first Carried Me into..when I was only 2 yrs old in 1965
I'm Not Studied up on all the New Sience that is Available in Our Age of Online..
I Just "Love the Hunt" and I Still Find Morels Almost every time I go, sometimes a few Sometimes a lot.. it is very Exciting to find a bunch like 50, 100 or 300..
But I believe we will all agree 👍🏻 💯
It's the "Love of the Hunt" and just being in the woods is Always Our Heart ❤
🤠 I hope this year as we all find Our way on down the trail together on Here..
That we will make time to take some Pictures of Cool, interesting things we see along the Way,
Maybe like a beautiful sunrise as you begin your hunt in the morning.. then pics of Morels Growing...
and when you find yourself looking face to face with a perfect Example for a 🌳 Tree Identification 🌳 please take some pictures and share them with All of us...
🌲 and just as well if you find a Tree you are Not Sure of ..share some good pics of it and we can All help to identify what it is.🌲
🍄 Also when Our Morels are done, STAY IN THE WOODS..We will Continue finding Many Other types of Edible Fungi 🍄 all Summer and Fall into Winter ....
Ok ❤ Thank You Everyone 😊
Let's get on down thru the Woods together and check in here often as You Can..
See ya soon
from Wade 🤠
Love the Hunt


----------

